# Miracle-Grow "Plant Food Spikes"



## Myalgae (Aug 22, 2004)

*Plant spikes*

I have three miracle grow plant spikes in my 75 gal right now- they have been there less than three days. No fish have died and ther is no change in algae growth. I will measure the phos in a day or two. I tried these because I could not find the jobe plant splikes. I shoved them under the gravel quickly but they seemed to get soft pretty quick. I have not put one in a cup of water to see how quick they dissolve but this could be done. I don't know how the jobes behave when they are completely under water. I put these spikes under my plants that are not growing well. I have not seen any change in the plants yet. 

I am just happy the fish are doing well.
Dave


----------



## pjhaddock (Sep 21, 2004)

I have read and you can search for miracle growth or Jobes and you will find PLENTY on them, but I have read that the Miracle Grow's have too much PO4 and if you disturb the substrate once they are in you are asking for trouble.. Try the seach and you will get lots to read about...

Philip


----------



## ^iMp^ (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks, guys. I searched the forum prior to posting this question, but didn't find much on miracle-gro sticks (mostly jobes and flourish tabs).

I may try it out despite my skepticism. One of my foreground plants is looking a little desperate for some root-tab lovin'. 

^iMp^


----------



## pjhaddock (Sep 21, 2004)

Let us know what happens! I have looked around here and have not found the Jobes, only the Miracle Grows...

Philip


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

go slow. use a 1/4 stick, and watch your NO3 and PO4 levels. I'd watch ammonia too.


----------



## Ironfin (Aug 11, 2004)

I use the Jobes sticks but I wrapped them in a small piece of the batting or the pre-cut filter material with a rubber band before I bury them. This will stop them from breaking up to make a mess and stop the fish from eating them.


----------



## ^iMp^ (Oct 12, 2003)

Yeah...just as we all suspected. Lots and lots of algae. No green water, though--just lots of red algae on my substrate and some green spot and "brown" algae on my glass.

In general:

Phosphate 2 ppm+ (ouch)
Ammonia 0

I've been doing daily water changes in an effort to reduce the P. How long do you think it'll take for it to die down a bit? Should I dig up the tabs or let them do their thing for a little while?

^iMp^


----------



## ^iMp^ (Oct 12, 2003)

PS: I used one and a half sticks in a 20G...broken into 1/4 size.


----------



## ^iMp^ (Oct 12, 2003)

PPS: I didn't have this sort of trouble with the jobes sticks (and I used a LOT more of them) -- these were much lighter on P and heavier on N.


----------

